# Question about Boulder Group Rides



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Not when or where - just a request for clarification. 

My club has terminated weeknight group rides. They have mentioned several times that they don't want "what happened in Boulder" to happen here, and allude to all non-police sanctioned group riding in Boulder being made illegal.

Yes - I do grasp the irony in trying to avoid having weeknight rides "banned" by cancelling weeknight rides.

Here is a quote from their latest missive:

"This is significant because Captain ******* was an officer on the Boulder force when they shut down club rides because of the problems and the lack of leadership or willingness of the cycling community to work with the officers."

I see a lot about boulder group rides still happening, and this seems kinda fishy to me. Does anyone have any info on what this might relate to? They have never been specific about what ride, or how it was banned, the extent... 

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I only know from what I've heard, but basically there were issues with large groups of cyclists riding 2-3 abreast and blocking traffic--basically having impromptu races on public roads. The sheriff staked out some of the rides and busted a bunch of people. I'm sure there are some here that were personally involved, but I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Our Boulder club does weekend night Club Rides during the Summer. No problem as we have 4 to 16 people on a controlled ride. If anybody acts like a complete idiot, we ask them to go away and not come back.

The PyscoLogic, BustTop or Gateway/Fun-N-Stuff rides are not led by anybody or any club. It's more a free for all hammer until everybody is dropped or somebody wrecks into something that nobody pointed out ride. If they did smaller controlled club rides, then it would not be a problem as now most roads in Boulder County have a shoulder. Every year the ride gets busted but there are plenty of people that keep coming out to it. Very bad PR for the road cycling community in Boulder.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

"What happened in Boulder" actually happened in Larimer County to the north. Check this regional forum about a year ago and check these links to get an idea. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=135581&highlight=larimer+group+rides
http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/may/29/sheriff-says-residents-back-stance-on-cyclists/
http://mudandcowbells.blogspot.com/2008/05/ok-what-is-going-on-in-larimer-county.html


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Heh - Down in our corner of the world, you have "Boulder" and "Denver" - we don't worry about all those other little towns and counties. It's all part of the same great Megalopopolis.

CSprings is pretty much South Denver.

Thanks for the info. That's more or less what I figured - Some tickets and fines blown out of proportion by the powers that be.

Our club rides *were* getting a little out of hand -- but as much the fault of the management as it was the riders.

Now it would seem that I am in charge of Something, so I guess everyone can blame me this summer.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> Heh - Down in our corner of the world, you have "Boulder" and "Denver" - we don't worry about all those other little towns and counties. It's all part of the same great Megalopopolis.
> 
> CSprings is pretty much South Denver.


We're not quite there, but give us time (*sign*).


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Mwahahahaha! How about last sat's echelon that went into the other lane...dam wind. Oh well, whatchya gonna do. Bajadali, England and a few ex TUP guys were there. I'm sure if we were really endangering ourselves or the motorists we wouldn't get the regular smattering of pros that show up.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The "What Happened in Boulder" and the Larimer county ("get out of Dodge") incidents are two separate stories.

I don't know for sure, but I think the cancellation of the Thursday night cruiser rides was voluntary on the part of the organizers. And they only cancelled the "official" ride. The ride still seems to go on unofficially. All of this is just based on hearsay--perhaps somebody will know more of the full story.

Note that many, many Boulder group rides still go on unaffected. This story is only about one specific group ride. Most "club" rides are still okay (as long as they behave themselves when in Larimer county). It's only those loosely-organized public rides that have had public issues.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> The "What Happened in Boulder" and the Larimer county incidents are two separate stories.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I think the cancellation of the Thursday night cruiser rides was voluntary on the part of the organizers. And they only cancelled the "official" ride. The ride still seems to go on unofficially. All of this is just based on hearsay--perhaps somebody will know more of the full story.
> 
> .


The cruiser ride goes on year round. Each summer it gets too big and drunken, boorish college and high school students camp onto it so we're forced to "shut it down" to those who are wrecking the experience. The ride still goes on though. The start just gets moved around to get rid of the riff raff. 

//cruiser ride really isn't a "ride" though IMO.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> The start just gets moved around to get rid of the riff raff.


I wouldn't consider that Riff Raff....

Our club ride was a semi-open thing - you were supposed to pay dues and sign a waiver, but the start times and locations were publicly available. Some of the rides were getting in exccess of 70 people, half of them were more legs than skill types.

Eventually you end up with a bunch of baggy shorts, aero bars, camelbaks and Ipods.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> I wouldn't consider that Riff Raff....
> 
> Our club ride was a semi-open thing - you were supposed to pay dues and sign a waiver, but the start times and locations were publicly available. Some of the rides were getting in exccess of 70 people, half of them were more legs than skill types.
> 
> Eventually you end up with a bunch of baggy shorts, aero bars, camelbaks and Ipods.


Or in the case of the Thurs cruiser ride you get hundreds of non-costumed, non cruiser riding high school and college students who are just there to crash the party. They get so drunk they crash into everyone and throw their trash all over the place and expect others to clean up after them. If you ask them to get a light or ride on the proper side of the road they tell you to "f*ck off." Nice bunch.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Boulder rides*

Busting the Bustop ride or any of the others is not a new thing. I was on the Bustop 20 years ago when it got busted at the stop sign in Hygiene. 

It just rolls on. 

If you want to do a less crazy ride that is still challenging, do the RMCC rides. Not all of them start in Boulder, but there is one up north most weekends. 


rmccrides.com


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

There's a stop sign in Hygiene?

RMCC is pretty cool. Did a brevet with them last year, and am planning on doing more rides with them this year. It's a distance crowd not a racing crowd, but there are definitely a lot of people out there that can motor.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> There's a stop sign in Hygiene?


For me, it doesn't count if you're going south.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> For me, it doesn't count if you're going south.


Watch it...there is often a sheriff watching that intersection.


----------

